# Calvin conference at WSCAL



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 14, 2008)

Is anyone from the PB going to be at the Calvin's Legacy conference Jan 16-17 at Westminster West? I'm going to be there, both for the conference and for a seminary visit. Anyone else?


----------



## Jen (Nov 14, 2008)

At the very least, I will definitely be around since I've got classes. (Yay Hebrew II?)


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 14, 2008)

I signed up as soon as Scott Clark posted the notice. Can't wait.


----------



## R. Scott Clark (Nov 15, 2008)

We're happy to be kicking off the giant, year-long, celebration of Calvin's 500th.

The conference is shaping up well. I hope that as many PB'ers as possible will be able to attend. It would be great to put a face with a name (for those whose avatars don't have photos).

The registration is filling up and seating is limited. We usually run out of room in December so don't wait to register. 

See you in Escondido.

rsc


----------



## Calvinist Cowboy (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody else at all gonna be there?


----------



## ReformedChapin (Nov 30, 2008)

I really wanted to show up but I will be unable because I have classes on that day. Plus I can't afford it.


----------

